

Ask HN: in mess, where to start learning web-dev? - bhavin

Level:<p>From CS background,Expert in C/C++, efficient with relational DBs, great with Unix/Linux, some familiarity with Python, familiar with web protocols, new to JavaScript, CSS and all fancy stuff!<p>Target: To be able to develop a website with lovely UI and scalable/optimized back-end.No decisions made about technologies.<p>Million ton question: <i>where to start? </i>
======
Travis
First, realize that web dev and web design are two different (although
connected) fields.

You should have very little trouble with web dev, based on your coding and
database background.

To get better at design, read and practice! Alistapart.com, csszengarden.com,
etc., are all great places to find inspiration. 37 signals is another.

Finally, don't spend too much thought on the "scalable/optimized back-end".
The only time you'll ever need to worry about that is if you're successful,
which will depend primarily on your idea, execution, speed, etc., and much
less on if your system scales.

So to sum: read design journals. Look for inspiration (include real life).
Practice your basic frontend skills. Don't waste brain cycles optimizing.

~~~
Travis
E.g., just ran across this article on design in the HN newest section. It's on
how to apply phi (golden ratio) to your designs.

[http://designshack.co.uk/articles/graphics/applying-the-
gold...](http://designshack.co.uk/articles/graphics/applying-the-golden-ratio-
to-your-web-designs)

~~~
bhavin
thanks a lot :)

------
davidw
If you know some Python, get Django and start playing with it. Worry about
'scalable' last, and keep 'beautiful' as an ongoing goal that you work on over
time.

~~~
bhavin
that sounds a good idea... the JavaScript/CSS and things are biggest pain
point.. what to learn first, python or frontend things?

~~~
davidw
I'd go with Django, just to understand the 'underlying' model of how web
applications/sites work. Of course it's possible to do more and more in
Javascript too... but you're going to have to run it on a server, and Django's
as good as anything out there for 'generic' purposes.

------
revorad
<http://searchyc.com>

~~~
bhavin
sorry, I tried searching before posting... but it appeared all scattered since
the askers were also different everytime.. also some nice answers date back to
3 years or so.. I thought things might have changed during the time!

~~~
revorad
Well then you need to give more details about what you are looking for. If you
don't put in any effort in asking a question, others won't put in much effort
replying.

Surely, if you are familiar with Python you know there's Django. For frontend
stuff, there's no doubt you need to know basic HTML/CSS and then there's
jQuery. All that itself is enough to get started.

